# Garage to Detailing Studio



## davechci (May 26, 2010)

I converted my garage into detailing studio last year and had lots of photos from the project - so had a go at a YouTube video on documenting my progress. Part one is on now if anyone is interested. 
Link is here - it's part one of three and is only a few minutes long.






Thank you.









Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

Wow that's some work and dedication. Total transformation. Think many of us will be jealous of that.

Looking forward to Part 2

Out of interest what flooring did you use?

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## davechci (May 26, 2010)

It's swisstrax. But that's all covered soon in my vids. I tried about 8 different floors from duramat to plasfloor and all had various flaws. I did settle on plasfloor, it was expensive but had hidden joints and looked awesome. But.... I had an issue during tests when a tyre stained it. Nothing would remove it, tried some really harsh chemicals but nothing moved a deep dark tyre stains. 
I contacted them and they said it was known and "expected". Over 1500quid and staining was a feature.... needless to say they didn't get an order. 
Then I found the swisstrax and sooo glad I did. It's an amazing system for a studio and looks the business. 
More video coming very soon. Thanks for watching.


J306TD said:


> Wow that's some work and dedication. Total transformation. Think many of us will be jealous of that.
> 
> Looking forward to Part 2
> 
> ...


Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## davechci (May 26, 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLPv1l3z4RCTfl7G1JhjF-r0LanOnlasJH

Part two is up now. Above is a link to the playlist I've created.









Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## sbrocks (Jul 5, 2007)

Superb!

And a nice change to pages of pics to do it on video!

Great size/shape to start with, can't wait to view to following instalments. Actually had the same tyre staining issue with my rubber tile flooring and have yet to discover anything that will remove it...though mine is a dark/mid grey which may be slightly more forgiving colour wise. Seems to be when "steering" a stationary tyre on the floor is the cause?


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Wow, that's impressive :thumb:


----------



## CaptainKirk95 (Jun 27, 2013)

Follow your garage account on instagram, you've done a fantastic job!


----------



## VW_Ben (Apr 5, 2013)

Great Work...just slightly disappointed that part 3 of the video isn’t ready to watch just yet :thumb:


----------



## brooklandsracer (Mar 3, 2017)

VW_Ben said:


> Great Work...just slightly disappointed that part 3 of the video isn't ready to watch just yet :thumb:


It's ready but he just hasn't got round to posting it yet.

It is very neat what he has done and the best garage conversion that I have seen on here. 
I love the flooring, that is the best I have seen.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Fantastic work, and a great summary of the work done. 

Really looking forward to seeing the finished article. 

Cheers

Cooks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Polished Adam (Jan 9, 2019)

Great skills.... wish I had your skill set I'm totally useless when it comes to DIY.. enjoying the videos keep them coming


----------



## davechci (May 26, 2010)

Thanks all for your kind comments. Yeah the garage is finished and the pics are all there, it's just video documenting them in the right order that's taking the time. 

I've done a DIY cinema & bar in the space above the garage, I might do another one of these series on that project too. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## davechci (May 26, 2010)

brooklandsracer said:


> It is very neat what he has done and the best garage conversion that I have seen on here.
> I love the flooring, that is the best I have seen.


That's a strong compliment given that ive seen a fair few of the projects on here, but I'll take it. 

Thanks!

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## dhali (Mar 12, 2006)

WoW . Very impressive.


----------



## MrMatt (Apr 15, 2011)

Just a random question, did you consider using a 6A C type breaker rather than a 10A for the lights when they tripped due to high inrush current?


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

Very nice, liking the ranger too!


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

As you know I absolutely love your garage, nearly as much as your truck! Great stuff


----------



## davechci (May 26, 2010)

MrMatt said:


> Just a random question, did you consider using a 6A C type breaker rather than a 10A for the lights when they tripped due to high inrush current?


I did suggest that to my spark, but we went for the 10A as I have the upstairs lighting on the same circuit. Up there is a cinema room and bar (a lot less grandeur than it sounds), a bedroom, and an ensuite. The cinema / bar had a load of LEDs fitted at the same time as the garage panels and some 12v strip lights behind the coving.

I didnt do any of the following jobs as its just not my forte. Gas pipes, electrics, central heating plumbing, plastering.

I'm more of a plasterboarding, painting, skirting boards, cupboard building kinda DIYer. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## davechci (May 26, 2010)

JJ_ said:


> As you know I absolutely love your garage, nearly as much as your truck! Great stuff


Hey John. *♂

Thank you mate.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Hede (Nov 1, 2015)

Looking good. I wish I have the money for Swisstrax in my new garage but that can come later.


----------



## davechci (May 26, 2010)

Hede said:


> Looking good. I wish I have the money for Swisstrax in my new garage but that can come later.


It's all in good time mate. This series makes it look money trouble-free, but trust me it took a lot of saving to get this all done in the time I did. And getting that amount of money past the Mrs was, well... troublesome. 🤣

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## davechci (May 26, 2010)

Part three has just been uploaded. The final part, part 4 will be uploaded on Sunday hopefully. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Nice videos Dave :thumb:

Enjoyed them and looking forward to P4 on Sunday


----------



## davechci (May 26, 2010)

James_R said:


> Nice videos Dave :thumb:
> 
> Enjoyed them and looking forward to P4 on Sunday


It's up now! That's the series completed now from start to end. There will be a video tour at some point too. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Just watched it 


THATS AN AMAZING SPACE YOU HAVE CREATED !!! :thumb:

Get some sliding doors over that Laundry area though


----------



## Trix (Jul 1, 2006)

Great job.. looks really good. &#55357;&#56396;


----------



## davechci (May 26, 2010)

I've uploaded the tour video today. If anyone wants to take a look please follow this link. If you like it please give me a thumbs up. I'm a very new YouTuber wanting to grow my channel. Thanks. 





Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Wish I had a garage like yours Dave. Good stuff :thumb:


----------



## euge07 (Jan 15, 2011)

wow- amazing job well done!

I will be refurbing my own garage this year too  

How expensive did the swisstrax flooring work out?


----------



## davechci (May 26, 2010)

euge07 said:


> wow- amazing job well done!
> 
> I will be refurbing my own garage this year too
> 
> How expensive did the swisstrax flooring work out?


About 1300 give or take a few quid. That was for about 70ish sqm.


----------

